# I finally understand the Gurkha hate....



## Ubiquitous (Aug 26, 2015)

Since joining this forum roughly one month ago, I've seen a few mentions (mostly bad) of Gurkha cigars. I had a Gurkha Centurion laying in my humidor and decided that it would be my smoke tonight. I opened a bottle of port and sat down hoping for an enjoyable experience. Immediately, it tunneled and canoed. I couldn't even get it to produce any smoke when I puffed on it. I had to clip it behind the ember and relight it. Now it's burning better, but it still doesn't live up to its price tag. Needless to say, I will NOT be purchasing any more of these in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

Ubiquitous said:


> Since joining this forum roughly one month ago, I've seen a few mentions (mostly bad) of Gurkha cigars. I had a Gurkha Centurion laying in my humidor and decided that it would be my smoke tonight. I opened a bottle of port and sat down hoping for an enjoyable experience. Immediately, it tunneled and canoed. I couldn't even get it to produce any smoke when I puffed on it. I had to clip it behind the ember and relight it. Now it's burning better, but it still doesn't live up to its price tag. Needless to say, I will NOT be purchasing any more of these in the foreseeable future.


OK, you're off the list!:vs_laugh:

Cigar Aficionado just did a way-over-the-top "profile" of Kaizad Hansotia and that wonderful "super-luxury brand" - Gurkha. Expect Hansotia to start buying more ad space in CA than the measly one page in the current issue.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

I bought a sampler from them 

"surely they cant be THAT bad..."

Smoked 2. They werent HORRIBLE, but certainly weren't enjoyable or memorable. I put the rest in a6 ziploc with a boveda, they didn't earn space in my humi, but I'm too cheap to throw them out.

I'm the kind of guy that will listen to peoples suggestions but usually take them with a grain of salt so I can formulate my own opinion, this is one of the times I wish I'd just taken their word for it.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I've got a couple coming in a sampler of other premiums. It'll be interesting to see how they live up to the hype. Do I rest them or anticipate the need to free up humidor space ;-)


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought the black dragon was OK. Otherwise have not and will not smoke one. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a titan which is supposed to be one of their better ones that I received in a bomb awhile back maybe I'll light it up today.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

I think what confuses me is despite them practically being universally hated online (every single cigar community has a plentiful history of threads either stating why gurkhas suck, or asking why everyone hates them) yet somehow am hard pressed to find a review or description from any website that doesn't make them out to be the pinnacle of tobacco.

"Luxury cigars"
"World renowned"
"Rolls Royce of cigars"
"Always satisfying"
"The best smoke in the cigar industry"

I could go on and on, and none of this is directly from gurkha (as in I didnt draw these quotes from gurkhas website). So, how am I supposed to trust any professional reviewer when they glorify whats probably the most shit-on cigar company on the internet?

Swisher Sweets gets less crap than them.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Negatron said:


> "Luxury cigars"
> "World renowned"
> "Rolls Royce of cigars"
> "Always satisfying"
> "The best smoke in the cigar industry"


:vs_blush: :vs_laugh:



Negatron said:


> "The best smoke in the cigar industry"


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54411


Is gurkha Stitch in this scenario? It would make sense, I think they're both fireproof


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Is gurkha Stitch in this scenario? It would make sense, I think they're both fireproof


Stitch looks like Rocky Patel


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

I have never smoked a Gurkha cigar, nor even seen one for sale. If they really are that bad and that expensive, $15 a stick ain't cheap, then why is the company still in business? Wouldn't they either have to improve the product or drop the price?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Bluedragon said:


> I have never smoked a Gurkha cigar, nor even seen one for sale. If they really are that bad and that expensive, $15 a stick ain't cheap, then why is the company still in business? Wouldn't they either have to improve the product or drop the price?


It's their marketing. Artificial hype and image of luxury. If I had great marketing and got a bunch of reviewers to stout how great a V6 Mustang is and I MSRP it for $125k, it is out of most people's range, but carries the image of expensive sports car. Now that image has been established and I let a few of the local dealers sell it for $35k, everyone runs out and buys it, just to realize its just a V6 and doesn't handle all that well and you need some sort of Road Hazard membership program, it is a Ford afterall. My 2 cents is that their target audience are people who don't know any better and/or are 2 inexperienced the know what a good cigar is actually like.

I kid to all the Ford fans out there, but as you can tell, I am a Chevy guy, hence my name elco69. I will give Ford this, the new 2015 Mustang is kinda sexy, rip out the motor and drop in a LS7, remove all the badges at it would be perfect:vs_laugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sometimes you'll be hanging out with your buddies and you find something that stinks really bad and you say to your friends "Oh, dude, that smells _horrible_!"

And instead of taking your word for it, they'll come over and be like, "Wait, let me smell that. (sniff) Oh, that _is _horrible!"

Ghurkas are like that.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Too funny on the Mustang bashing. I'm 6'3", and never have felt comfortable or even happy when renting a 'stang or driving a friend's who thinks they are the bomb. I'll stick with the Jeep Grand Cherokee. I do like its V-6, but I don't tie or have the WK2 equipped with a tow hitch. Silliness. Some people in a large unnamed foreign country just love having anything they see as prestigious even if it tastes bad or doesn't match is lesser marketed competition. Take the 1986 Buick Grand National Regal. An old man looking 4 door that could eat Mustangs back then. Never would get sold in Asia and just a few in Europe or South America. Just adding fuel to the fire!!!!!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ticitme (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a few of them. I figured even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile. I don't think Gurkha has yet to find said nut. But in all fairness, some of their mild blends are almost able to be smoked more then the first third.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

I've had a few that were stuck in samplers, and still have a couple in the humi. None of them were worth a $hit, and I will NEVER buy another sampler that has one in it. Not to mention the pretentious and phony MSRP on them. Always on "sale" for a fraction of what they "list" for, and not worth worth turning into compost. Like others have said, the glowing reviews only cast doubt on the dealers' integrity and credibility. It's all about the advertising bucks I guess.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gurkha sells some perfectly decent $2 cigars. The problem is that they sell them as $15 or $20 cigars. They don't make cigars themselves. They're made for them by the likes of AJ Fernandez, PDR and others and they then sell them under their own brand name. Some of them are bound to be pretty good, and sure, some suck ass.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Champagne InHand said:


> I do like its V-6, but I don't tie or have the WK2 equipped with a tow hitch.......Take the 1986 Buick Grand National Regal. An old man looking 4 door that could eat Mustangs back then.


I have an 96 GC, but with the tried and true straight 6 4.0l. The Buick GN never came in 4 door. My Uncle has a pristine 87 with less than 30k on it, been slightly "updated" and my friend has an 87 as well that has been heavily "updated" and still smokes the new v8 stangs.

I guess Gurkhas truly are like Mustangs, always getting smoked, never gets finished and not worth the $3 people pay for it.:vs_laugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I will say I liked the Ghost, which I believe was a PDR creation. I also liked the first Cellar Reserve I smoked, although the maduro was terrible.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A friend of mine is General Manager of one of my favorite hotels in Tianjin China, and I'm over there several times a year. He got me hooked up with a group of other expats who do a herf about once a month and I've been lucky enough to be in town for several of them. They always bring in a selection CC's for the events, which I certainly look forward to. But my buddy was going on and on about Gurkhas at one such event. I guess they're very hard to get there, and puzzlingly (to me) he doesn't seem to care for CC's as much as DR's. I'd never tried a Gurkha, but I grabbed some Vintage Shaggy's on C-Bid because of his enthusiasm for the brand. They didn't really suit me too well, though I take did some over to him last trip.

Anyway, I still had a lot left. Embarrassingly, I sent some to elco69 last month as part of a bomb. Henry, I swear I did not know about "Gurkha Hate" at the time. I thought it was just me! I'm sorry!
:vs_shocked::vs_shocked::vs_shocked:

BTW, reach back a little further for Buick's best. Grand Nationals are right up there with Gurkhas - kinda' "meh" to me (LOL). Too much overhang, front and rear - kinda' stodgy looking to my eye (and, yes, GN's were 2-door only). I'd much rather have an early-70's GS or 60's-70's Riviera (boat-tail anyone?). A high school buddy of mine had a 1970 Buick GSX that was incredible (and, yes, that was during the 70's when it was "just" a used car). Very rare. Probably pushing upwards of $100K these days. Quite a car for a high school kid, eh? But, back then our high school parking lot was filled with 442's, GTO's, Mach I's, Trans Am's and Z28's. A couple of the rich kids even had real 60-something Shelby's they got for their 16th birthdays!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

my bad on the 4 door. Its been awhile since seeing one. I had a 2011 Regal turbo, and it was a fine sedan, but GM should have insisted people use premium feul and never the flex fuel. I kept taking it back for idle stutter, but they wanted to put harsher and harsher solvents through the cylinders and fuel system. After 2 year I had positive equity, so I traded it for the 2011 JGC, from a Ford dealer that had no idea what the had sitting in their lot. The features list had about 6 items on it. Didn't even list bi-level Xenon lights. I was lucky not to get a lemon, but you expect to do work on your Jeep. That all part of the experience.

Maybe finding the right Jeep is like sifting through the fake Cohibas, across the border, until you find the right tobacco shop with the real deals and a decent prices considering.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> Maybe finding the right Jeep is like sifting through the fake Cohibas, across the border, until you find the right tobacco shop with the real deals and a decent prices considering.


You mean neither exist? :biglaugh:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> Anyway, I still had a lot left. Embarrassingly, I sent some to elco69 last month as part of a bomb. Henry, I swear I did not know about "Gurkha Hate" at the time. I thought it was just me! I'm sorry!
> :vs_shocked::vs_shocked::vs_shocked:


It was the thought that counts, at first I thought, WTH did I do to him to deserve that...lol JK! I will still fire one up anyways, who knows I may like it. If not, i have a bunch of friends who only smoke stogies when I am around and they don't know the difference between a Gurkha and a Padron Anny as long as it is free to them, they don't care.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I said this somehwere else... Gurkha is the JC Penny of cigars. Marked up Price then put back on sale for a "deal".


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

My 2000 Mustang GT convertible is the bomb! Not a single maintenance issue in 15 years. Still turns heads wherever we go. Oh, and Ford didn't need an Obama bailout like GM. For what? To produce crappy cars and violate law after law.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Doc Rock said:


> ...Ford didn't need an Obama bailout like GM. For what? *To produce crappy cars and violate law after law*.


No, it was to steal the company from the stockholders and give it to the Union.

GM actually seems to be making some pretty appealing cars lately. But, I'd never buy one.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

elco69 said:


> It's their marketing. Artificial hype and image of luxury. If I had great marketing and got a bunch of reviewers to stout how great a V6 Mustang is and I MSRP it for $125k, it is out of most people's range, but carries the image of expensive sports car. Now that image has been established and I let a few of the local dealers sell it for $35k, everyone runs out and buys it, just to realize its just a V6 and doesn't handle all that well and you need some sort of Road Hazard membership program, it is a Ford afterall. My 2 cents is that their target audience are people who don't know any better and/or are 2 inexperienced the know what a good cigar is actually like.
> 
> I kid to all the Ford fans out there, but as you can tell, I am a Chevy guy, hence my name elco69. I will give Ford this, the new 2015 Mustang is kinda sexy, rip out the motor and drop in a LS7, remove all the badges at it would be perfect:vs_laugh:


Back 35 years ago, my brother got one of the first "high end" crankshaft grinders. I can't remember the name of them but they were green. His specialty was rat motors. He would bore them out .125 to make 482's and they would put them in a Vega. At one time he was a part owner of Tulsa International Speedway. He had this one 1969 Z28 with the teakwood dash that I would've given up one of "the twins" for...


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

When I met my wife, she had a brand new 74 Chevy Vega (and I still married her!). After three years in Tucson, the whole car was rusting out. In Tucson!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Doc Rock said:


> When I met my wife, she had a brand new 74 Chevy Vega (and I still married her!). After three years in Tucson, the whole car was rusting out. In Tucson!


Those were the days!!! These Vega's only had to go a quarter mile at a time so there wasn't much rust....


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I would buy a full sized truck if inhadvthe need for a full-sized workhorse. Primarily for two reasons, parts are less expensive and I live in a snow belt and Ford will not make the drain holes in their bodies and especially doors large enough, so they rust out way too soon. 

Let me preface this by saying my father's biological dad, was the Ford mechanic from the early 1930s until he retired in the 1970s. It was a small town in South-Central Utah and he had everybody loving Ford trucks. They make a great truck if, you don't have to deal with heavy snow and even heavier amounts of rock salt covered roads. Solid interiors. Now my Father in Law was a mechanic that owned his own shop, a single man operation, and retired by selling the place about 5 years ago. He worked on any make but was trained by General Motors. He still delivers parts for a place called import auto parts (though they can get most any makes parts,) and he has helped me with untold stuff on many vehicles as well as everybody else in the family when the weather is decent. They drive Chrysler minivans because they were designed to fit 4 X 8 sheets of plywood or drywall when you drop the stow and go seats. A pretty sound reason and they have proven to be fairly solid minivans. 

I has fleet cars much of the time and we could pick from A, B, or C American sedan or A minivan. I've driven too many that I only bought import cars for awhile. I rediscovered my happiness of American cars when I traded a great 2004 Nissan Altima V6 with stick, a very good high speed car, but I wanted a bit more luxury. I had an Infinity Q45 which was amazing except it broke on a regular basis and even minor maintainence was in the 4 digits. So I took a drive in a 2003 Lincoln Town Car. Yes a land yacht, but those cars were so comfortable on long trips and could haul ass at high speeds without you even realizing it. While moving from the Seattle area back to Upstate NY, I drove I-90 with my dad back in 2006. Pops has since passed but we made the trip in 36 hours stopping for just 5 hours so dad could use his CPAP machine and not get leg clots. Along the way we got pulled over, in Billings, MT because they turn off all the lights. Usually I respect coming through cities, but I saw the trooper, looked down and the speedometer was right around 100mph, so I just pulled over and put my flashers on, and got the license, registration and insurance. He clocked us at 97mph. Insisted he had no choice but to cite me. I explained the situation and he ran my ID. He told me to have a nice drive but the speed limit day or night in Montana was 75mph because of serious amounts of wildlife. It's just been American brands since then. When I bought the Buick, I tried the Audi A4 Quattro and the Acura TL. They just really didn't make sense but the Buick did. Buick makes good engines. Land Rover has a V8 they bought the rights to from Buick in the 1950s and have just continued to modify and improve a 50 year old design. 

Back to Gurka and China. My buddy met and married a Chinese national in the Western Province of Sichuan. I think the big city is Guang Zu, but they live part time in the 2nd biggest city of a million people. Like the previous story an owner of a British pub, an English ex-Pat keeps count of all the Western English speaking Ex-Pats and its custom there to eat over at others houses almost one Neal per day, either lunch or dinner and to host at least once a month. 

He fills me in as they edit or block almost any emails I send. He says they drink very thick and alcoholic liqueurs and smoke cigarettes for hours with toasts to anything and everything and get quite piss drunk but branded items are everything to them. He says while many are in poverty most 60+ people that are still alive have worked their way into upper middle class. They still use interpreter software for issues where they have a communication on, but they can think and understand without words most of the time. He had a late life crisis and decided to part company with his wife of 25 years. We were friends with both of them but it wasn't hostile, though after he gave their nest egg of $75K to Scientology, she had to mortgage their paid off house and now she pays him his half. Kind of whacked but he's young at heart and she wanted to just fade into being old 

It's been really educational on China other than what people coming out of Hong Kong, Ghuangzhou, Macou, Shang-Hai or Beijing tell you about China. Most think Bejiing is a toilet and would never live there but they really love being Chinese, but love Western brands and luxury brands. I'm sure that to them Cuba was a tragic tale going from island hip to full communist, and therefore like DR stuff better. I'm sure that they don't think much of Niceragua for the same reasons. It's why we like Cubans. Same reason people with straight hair get perms and vice versa. You tend to want what you are told you can't have. 

I think the island sticks and Central American ones are pretty darned good. If you had all bands removed and they were smoked on consecutive days, double blind, with notes, I bet the results would show that we really like the sticks from the rest of the world, as much or even more than Cuban smokes. It's just the desire to have what you aren't supposed to or what goes against common sense. It's why people drive and collect exotic cars, wines from a classification system set up in 1855 by Napoleon III, among so many other things. Human nature demands it. It's why you can never win a drug war or fully put down insurrections, from the views on either side. Same with the domestic car market versus imports. It's all relevant. I like the labels as much as anybody. How many of us would buy and age a load of unknown smokes? Probably zero.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Champagne InHand said:


> I would buy a full sized truck if inhadvthe need for a full-sized workhorse. Primarily for two reasons, parts are less expensive and I live in a snow belt and Ford will not make the drain holes in their bodies and especially doors large enough, so they rust out way too soon.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my father's biological dad, was the Ford mechanic from the early 1930s until he retired in the 1970s. It was a small town in South-Central Utah and he had everybody loving Ford trucks. They make a great truck if, you don't have to deal with heavy snow and even heavier amounts of rock salt covered roads. Solid interiors. Now my Father in Law was a mechanic that owned his own shop, a single man operation, and retired by selling the place about 5 years ago. He worked on any make but was trained by General Motors. He still delivers parts for a place called import auto parts (though they can get most any makes parts,) and he has helped me with untold stuff on many vehicles as well as everybody else in the family when the weather is decent. They drive Chrysler minivans because they were designed to fit 4 X 8 sheets of plywood or drywall when you drop the stow and go seats. A pretty sound reason and they have proven to be fairly solid minivans.
> 
> ...


Well I'm just going to state that most of us are lucky to live in the USA or somewhere with basic freedom. I have a "buddy" in Russia. I send him some basics that we all take for granted. The government and media daily bash us for being American there. It's funny as he told me today that "I rock, and must be one of the people that had ideas that made America great". It just blew my mind!!! Anyhow, get off your @$$es and vote next year. You have no idea how lucky we are....


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I completely agree. My wife and mom visited Russia in the late 80s. My wife was on a catholic high school sponsored trip. They had to count out everything that was packed. The Russians documented everything. It was a time when Levis were like gold and Heavy Metal albums or cassettes were also prized. Transition was coming but people have it rough there. 

My normally completely sensible wife, actually traded a pair of Levi's with a Russian submariner, and bought a Russian pair of jeans. What she got in return could have had them both put in a Gulag. She pinned the top of a Soviet submariners uniform to the inside of her schools uniform dress. I have to say the guys on their subs have to be very small in height and build. We still have it. It has no ribbons or name tags but my wife had some serious balks or massively ignorant to trade for anything having to do with their submarine fleet. People are basically decent everywhere but get corrupted by power, greed, selfishness of indifference. We are not immune. I'm a veteran and vote, even if you think it's pointless. It's just that we have this abi,it's that many do not have and we should make known our thoughts. I push more on local and state stuff but NYC basically trumps anything out of the city. That can get you down. I see how it may apply in Manhattan but not in suburban or rural parts of the state. It's a flawe system but still you really appreciate it when you get to see how bad other places are. Africa for example. Pick a country and thank God you don't live there. Many other examples. In Singapore you can't chew bubblegum in most places. Go figure. I don't anyway but we take a load for granted. It's why I love the things that eventuate life even if it's foul weather outside or the body aches.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Champagne InHand said:


> I completely agree. My wife and mom visited Russia in the late 80s. My wife was on a catholic high school sponsored trip. They had to count out everything that was packed. The Russians documented everything. It was a time when Levis were like gold and Heavy Metal albums or cassettes were also prized. Transition was coming but people have it rough there.
> 
> My normally completely sensible wife, actually traded a pair of Levi's with a Russian submariner, and bought a Russian pair of jeans. What she got in return could have had them both put in a Gulag. She pinned the top of a Soviet submariners uniform to the inside of her schools uniform dress. I have to say the guys on their subs have to be very small in height and build. We still have it. It has no ribbons or name tags but my wife had some serious balks or massively ignorant to trade for anything having to do with their submarine fleet. People are basically decent everywhere but get corrupted by power, greed, selfishness of indifference. We are not immune. I'm a veteran and vote, even if you think it's pointless. It's just that we have this abi,it's that many do not have and we should make known our thoughts. I push more on local and state stuff but NYC basically trumps anything out of the city. That can get you down. I see how it may apply in Manhattan but not in suburban or rural parts of the state. It's a flawe system but still you really appreciate it when you get to see how bad other places are. Africa for example. Pick a country and thank God you don't live there. Many other examples. In Singapore you can't chew bubblegum in most places. Go figure. I don't anyway but we take a load for granted. It's why I love the things that eventuate life even if it's foul weather outside or the body aches.


Yes sir, freedom isn't free...it's almost crazy how much we just assume we are able to get almost anything we want as long as you have the cash. Kiss the wife and kids and hope you have the same when you wake up in the morning...


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Ah nuts, just started cigars a few weeks ago and I didn't read up yet about Gurhka's so I got Gurhka Seduction in my humidor right now ($30CAD)...well, let's hope I'm not going to be too disappointed.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

I just smoked my first Gurkha tonight as well, it was a Gurkha warpig i kept in my humi for almost 6 months, OMFG... I threw it away after 5 mins. It burns ok, but it tastes horrible... straight up burning paper smell... you can pretty much roll up a piece of paper and smoke it to get the same flavor. Luckily I only paid $1 for it.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

bill1clinton said:


> Ah nuts, just started cigars a few weeks ago and I didn't read up yet about Gurhka's so I got Gurhka Seduction in my humidor right now ($30CAD)...well, let's hope I'm not going to be too disappointed.


hey one thing to remember your taste can be different from everyone else on here. when you do get around to smoking it dont let other judgments cloud your perspective of any cigar whether its expesnsive as all get out or a $1 dollar stick. There are a few Gurhkas that I dont mind are they the best no but they are okay and I got them super cheap so I feel like i got what I paid for and Im not disappointed.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> hey one thing to remember your taste can be different from everyone else on here. when you do get around to smoking it dont let other judgments cloud your perspective of any cigar whether its expesnsive as all get out or a $1 dollar stick. There are a few Gurhkas that I dont mind are they the best no but they are okay and I got them super cheap so I feel like i got what I paid for and Im not disappointed.


Very much this. I've only had a few of my gurkhas, and while none were amazing, none were really terrible, either. I feel a large portion of their hate is due to their smoke and mirrors style of marketing that makes it seem like they have no respect for their own product. They aren't necessarily bad stogies, but they are a poor manufacturer, who puts no heart into a single line with good results, and instead crank out hundreds of various cigars at price tags higher than a good CC. I've heard there are some great gurkhas out there.

But it's like buying a luxury car from a skeevy used car salesman.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a Beauty and Titan from samplers and bombs. One i know is a few years old, the other i just got. But i agree with @lostmedic a lot of the hate is judgement made because of the negative image that has been portrayed. Now ive never had a Gurkha so im not trying to defend them by any means. Just giving my two cents.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I bought a fiver tin for $30 a while back. It had two Titans in it and they really are decent smokes, worth the 6 bucks. None of their stuff is worth MSRP but the three I've tried were not on my worst cigar list by far.


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

I actually got a Gurkha sampler pack some times back and the maduros were very good. I certainly would not say they're bad cigars.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

I think it's their pretentiousness I hate more than anything.


----------



## agger (May 10, 2015)

Ubiquitous said:


> Since joining this forum roughly one month ago, I've seen a few mentions (mostly bad) of Gurkha cigars. I had a Gurkha Centurion laying in my humidor and decided that it would be my smoke tonight. I opened a bottle of port and sat down hoping for an enjoyable experience. Immediately, it tunneled and canoed. I couldn't even get it to produce any smoke when I puffed on it. I had to clip it behind the ember and relight it. Now it's burning better, but it still doesn't live up to its price tag. Needless to say, I will NOT be purchasing any more of these in the foreseeable future.


you can roughly compare gurkha to iphone its very flashy packening and commercials are best cigar in the world and blablabla but in the end its bad construction and burns and taste like news paper


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gurkha.....the "red headed stepchild" of the industry. They sell a lot of cigars because of how they market them and most of their supporters are those who are 'new' to the hobby who find out soon enough that they are tobacco'esque' with a touch of comic relief to those who understand what cigars are about. Are all of them bad....well, if we use modern terminology to define them in context to what "real" cigars are all about then we'd have to say they are the fifth appendage to a 4 legged animal. I know that a few of them have gotten through the cracks of their Staff and QC department that are actually decent....and they have to be thinking ...how did that happen? The joke is that they come out with a new cigar almost every hour and then want to advertise it as the next Behike 52 with a price tag that makes you think...wow..if they charge this much it must be wonderful to which a lot of people in the marketplace will purchase them with the attitude......look at me and my $500 cigar...don't I look precious?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

agger said:


> you can roughly compare gurkha to iphone its very flashy packening and commercials are best cigar in the world and blablabla but in the end its bad construction and burns and taste like news paper


No.

The iPhone does what it's supposed to. It's simple, and a bit over priced because it can be, but it's a good product. The iPhone is like the Liga Privada Unicos. High demand, very popular, actually pretty good, but often overpriced.

Gurkhas are like the Chinese iPhone knockoffs. They say they're worth what the iphone is, but up close the construction isn't nearly as good, the materials used are subpar, the insides are shoddy, and it doesn't function the way it should.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

The first & last time I smoked a Gurkha cigar my wife thought that our neighbor was burning trash in the backyard. When she saw the look on my face she realized that I had just payed way too much to ruin my night.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't had one in a couple of years and don't necessarily plan to get any more, but I didn't find them horrible. Live up to the ad hype? Of course not. But they were okay. A bit of a tight draw, I grant you. I actually quite enjoyed the Cellar Reserve I had at an event.

I gave a few sticks to a coworker as a peace offering, and a couple were Gurkhas, and he was floored, like I'd given him the creme de la creme. Okay, sure, I'll take the extra generosity credit, why not.


----------



## Mark3sie (Oct 4, 2015)

In my opinion the Gurkha Grand Reserve and Regent are pretty good smokes but everything else I've had was not good. Worst cigar I ever had was the Gurkha Templar. Just awful.


----------



## NJAYSR (Oct 19, 2015)

Very overrated!!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mark3sie said:


> In my opinion the Gurkha Grand Reserve and Regent are pretty good smokes but everything else I've had was not good. Worst cigar I ever had was the Gurkha Templar. Just awful.


I liked the Regent also...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

When you pay top dollar you generally expect top dollar sticks. I think a lot of the hate resides there. It's like buying a Hyundai Sports car like the Veloster and being pissed that a Civic is blowing by you or worse some family van being driven maniacally by an enraged soccer mom. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> When you pay top dollar you generally expect top dollar sticks. I think a lot of the hate resides there. It's like buying a Hyundai Sports car like the Veloster and being pissed that a Civic is blowing by you or worse some family van being driven maniacally by an enraged soccer mom.


Good analogy... perhaps a little too kind...


----------



## C.Rock (Jul 3, 2015)

Gurkha Beauty is a decent smoke for the price. Don't know about the others. I always have a few on hand.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

I have never smoked one. I never will.


----------

